# Using Gentoo with 8GB of RAM

## qazsedcft

Hello. I don't know where to post this, so please feel free to redirect me if required.

I have a server set up with 8GB of RAM, but currently top & vmstat only show the system as having 3.6 GB of total memory. There's probably some very simple that I'm missing. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks.

----------

## frostschutz

Use 64bit Gentoo. Or, if you can't do this because some of the server apps only run in 32bit, enable high mem support in the kernel.

----------

## qazsedcft

Okay, so which installation should I use? I see ia64 and amd64, but my processor is an Intel Core2 Quad.

----------

## pathfinder

amd64 is ok for Intel Core2 Duo

ia64 is for Itaniums I think.

Try the amd64 (as explained in the handbook if you want to be sure)

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> ia64 is for Itaniums I think. 

 

This is correct.

----------

## slackline

You do have high-memory support enabled in the kernel?

```

   Processor type and features  --->

     High Memory Support (4GB)  --->

                           ( ) off                             

                          (X) 4GB 

                           ( ) 64GB                            

```

I don't have a large amount of memory, but you may want to check that you have CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G enabled...

```

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

```

Of course, I'm still running x86 and this may not be required under 64-bit, but thought it worth mentioning.

slack

----------

## qazsedcft

Thanks to all! I reinstalled using the amd64 installation and it works now.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gerard27

Hi slack--line,

I had the same problem once.Still running x86.

But in order to have all 4G you should set 64GB instead of 4GB.

Works fine here.

Gerard.

----------

## mister.woody

Hi * .

I hope I am not off-topic.

I am considering to buy this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220306

I have read somewhere that there might be some issues with Vista because of the 1Gb in the GPU. 

Does it work ok with gentoo?

----------

